# Evolution of the Gargoyle Warrior



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Very impressive!! Thank you for the tutorial so far, I have only ever sewn costumes & it is so cool to see how to fabricate a costume with materials I can actually buy! It looks like it will be super bad @$$ when it is all painted/complete. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Filmguy (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for your feedback and kind words. I finished the skinning of the entire suit and tried spray painting with liquid latex and acrylic paint. This is the first time I've tried this. So far so good. I have one layer of coloured latex sprayed on so far and I like how it is looking so far. 

This layer is a medium grey. After 3-4 more layers I will use some black/grey to add shadows in between the muscles for depth and some light grey as highlights on the top of the muscles. This should complete the paint and latex on the suit. Then on to the tail, the digitigrade stilts, new horns and the articulating wings!

Here is a picture of the suit with it's first coat of grey latex.


----------



## Machiavellian (Feb 10, 2013)

Love the costume so far, keep us updated on your progress. I always wanted to do a gargoyle, this is well beyond anything I think I could pull off.


----------



## Filmguy (May 30, 2010)

Time for another update. Thanks for your replies and encouragement. So I decided on a different method for adding colour to the muscle suit. Trying to spray liquid latex over the entire suit to seal it and add colour was not working as I had hoped.The foam on the suit was still sticky even after powdering down the suit after letting it dry.

So I got some more Super 77 spray adhesive($16) and skinned the whole suit with some spandex I got on sale for $12.00 at Fabricland. The spandex has a lot of white in it mottled with gray and splotches of rusty brown. 

Now that it has been skinned with the spandex I will paint the spandex on the suit with some dark greys and blacks in the shadow lines between muscles. The whiter parts of the spandex will become the highlights on the muscles. The picture I have attached does not have the spandex on the arms as yet. I want to use some silicone caulking to create some veins along the arms of the suit before skinning with spandex. This way the veins will appear to be below the skin instead of added onto the suit.

Wish I had more to show but I work 60 hours a week so it's hard to find time and energy to work on this project. So progress will be slower than I'd like but it'll come together.


----------



## Filmguy (May 30, 2010)

this is a quick test to see if I can upload this pic. Had a lot of issues with an old computer and log in issues so I have a new laptop. let's see if this works!


----------



## chocolatemice (May 2, 2014)

This looks fantastic! 

Do the wings open and close? If so, how did you get that effect?


----------



## Filmguy (May 30, 2010)

Hello eveyone! I am finally able to update the progress with this costume. I have actually completed it enough to put it on for the Edmonton Entertainment and Comic Convention. It was a huge hit even though it isn't a replication of a known existing character. Convention goers were none the less, impressed. Lots of people wanted to get their photo taken with the gargoyle demon including lots of kids! 

I was pleased with the reactions from the kids. They were somewhat awe struck! It was funny in a cute way.

So my last quick test post shows most of the costume. The prior post to that one showed the suit mostly skinned with the final layer of spandex. After that it was painted and highlighted to give that stone like skin appearance. This completed the muscle suit








I then rebuilt the wings for the costume. They do open and close using a very simple design. They are made out of Pex plumbing pipes. The pieces that come up behind my head(blue in some pics) conceal the union of two pipes and wire> The piece coming up is a 1" pipe notched to allow the 1/2" pipe to fit in. I drilled a hole through both pipes and bolted it loosely with a lock nut and bolt allowing it to hinge upwards. A wire is fastened to the outer 1/2" pipe and fed down through a hole in the 1" pipe and left to hang at waist level behind me. I made a loop in each wire for my thumbs to grasp so that when I pull the wire it lifts the 1/2" pipe. Two more 1/2" pipes get attached between the others to create the finger like pattern for the wings. I then hot glued an old grey bed sheet between each "finger" and cut out some holes here and there to emulate old skin.
The wing system is held on by 6 bolts 3" long that come through an old hockey chest pad with all the shoulders removed and trimmed down to fit under the muscle suit. The bolts poke through the back of the muscle suit and through holes drilled in the pipe system of the wings to hold them securely in place. I have a piece of grey eva foam that attaches with velcro to conceal the pipe rig for the wings once they are bolted on the muscle suit and inner harness. I don't have the best pics for this part but these may help a bit.

View attachment 349577
View attachment 349505
View attachment 349513
View attachment 349521


I used a stuffed animal of a snake painted grey for the tail. I cut off the head and sewed it to a weight lifter's belt. I use this belt to conceal the tail attachment and a means to attach the loincloth, skull belt and all the trinkets around the waist. It adds to the overall look.
View attachment 349553
View attachment 349569


I then did some minor tweaking of the digitigrade stilts. (I may do more before Halloween). I don't really have any pics of the build of these unfortunately.

All of this leads to the final pics from Edmonton comic con to give you an idea of what it looks like finished!


----------



## Filmguy (May 30, 2010)

Hey everyone I cropped this photo of the gargoyle demon so it may appear better on your screen. FYI I also managed to get into a youtube video. If you search youtube for Edmonton Expo 2016 there are several videos. I'm in the one by oilerfan1983 I think it is. It's got Harley Quinn on the thumbnail image and it's 4:45 long. I'm in it about half way and then a close up a few seconds later on. Unfortunately this costume is extremely hot to wear and I was sweating pretty badly so my chin prosthetic was starting to fall off by the time the video guy found me. Oh well it was still fun!


----------

